# What Belt do you wear with your Jeans?



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

What Belt do you wear with your Jeans? Dark and Light Jeans. Winter and Summer.

Post some pics please.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Whatever one is nearest to hand, jeans are casual so I don't feel the need to coordinate and be overly careful with what colour belt I wear with what shade of jeans or the leather of my boots.


----------



## echappist (Dec 14, 2007)

hell, i wear ribbon belts with my dress trousers, too.


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Clo...4797080&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104797080;cat103911480


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I typically wear whatever is easy to find in the AM. If I'm wearing jeans, I'm not dressing for work, so a casual belt is sufficient.

Tom


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

AE Madison, in either black or Walnut.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

A brown belt with brown shoes and a black belt with black shoes. I use the same belt for suits, dress slacks, khakis and jeans. Nothing terribly fancy.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Problem i am having is... the belt loops on my levi's are really big. My smaller dress belts seem to look funny.

I have a 1-1/2 leather belt that i normally wear, but it doesnt go with everything.

Are ribbon belts considered summer belts?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As member forsbergacct 2000, points out, color matching is a first consideration and beyond that, we enjoy a fair range of latitude in our choices. In my case, I rather like the woven leather belts, offered by Coach leathers and consequently have purchased three of such, one in each color offered! Beyond that, a shotshell belt, I rather like, sees a lot of wear time in casual situations.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

I wear a dark brown leather 1.5'' bridle belt with a solid brass buckle.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

+1 on Coach woven belts. I've worn one for years with jeans.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

another vote for coach... i don't have a woven, i have 2, one brown, one black, both 1.5" with white stitching


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> A brown belt with brown shoes and a black belt with black shoes. I use the same belt for suits, dress slacks, khakis and jeans. Nothing terribly fancy.


+1, although I have different width belts depending on the size of the belt loops


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Seriously?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't wear jeans, but Equus Leather have a quality product.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

IvanD said:


> +1, although I have different width belts depending on the size of the belt loops


I can lend my support to that notion. I only have the one pair of jeans but my usual belts are drowned by the belt loops, thus a much wider belt is required.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Brown braided leather, thicker than a dress belt. Mine is Cole Haan and has a brass buckle.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

A Hermès gold H buckle belt. All year round, goes well with any jeans.


----------



## Toto (Oct 27, 2009)

Jasper Highet Oak Bark Tanned. The best of the best.
https://www.handmadeleatherbelts.co.uk/belts.html


----------



## trgolf (Jun 24, 2011)

LL Bean Ranger Belt. Timeless!


----------



## jkranites (Jul 29, 2012)

Black or brown depending on the shoes and shirt I am wearing


----------



## Elmusico (Mar 13, 2006)

Wearing jeans, means I'm not dressed for work. So, a tucked-in Oxford shirt and Levi's jeans with "no belt" is standard casual attire. 

At work as a school music teacher during the week and church organist on weekends, I'm in dress slacks or suit trousers, but belts used for them, as others have noted, look weird wapped around a pair of jeans. 

Whether dark or light, all of the blue jeans I have fit snugly at waist. So, same for summer and winter. I was a teenager entering high school when I started wearing jeans without a belt and since it is a neat look for those of us who aren't overweight have stuck with it.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

jkranites said:


> Black or brown depending on the shoes and shirt I am wearing


+1. Usually 1 1/4".


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

As has been pointed out above, jeans require no coordination but they do need holding up, preferably with a sufficiently stout slab of leather that people don't 'look at you funny'. Something along the lines of this.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaver said:


> I can lend my support to that notion. I only have the one pair of jeans but my usual belts are drowned by the belt loops, thus a much wider belt is required.


Agreed. With Dress Trousers, my belts are around 1.3" in width. With Jeans and Khakis - my belts are around 1.5" wide. I have one brown and one black casual belt, and dress belts in Black, Dark Brown, Walnut and Cordovan.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Elmusico said:


> Wearing jeans, means I'm not dressed for work. So, a tucked-in Oxford shirt and Levi's jeans with "no belt" is standard casual attire.
> 
> At work as a school music teacher during the week and church organist on weekends, I'm in dress slacks or suit trousers, but belts used for them, as others have noted, look weird wapped around a pair of jeans.
> 
> Whether dark or light, all of the blue jeans I have fit snugly at waist. So, same for summer and winter. I was a teenager entering high school when I started wearing jeans without a belt and since it is a neat look for those of us who aren't overweight have stuck with it.


Since I wear my shirts untucked, I'm beginning to wonder whether I should even bother with a belt. I don't need one to hold up my jeans or pants for that matter. Belts are purely a fashion accessory to me.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Filson and LL Bean, and Cabella's offer suitable casual belts, either ranger style or along the lines of the one Old Sarge linked. I have belts of various styles and colors from Bean and Filson. 

Gurdon


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

You might want to check out Fox Creek Leather's. I have had this one for years and am really happy with it.

https://www.foxcreekleather.com/73-mens-leather-belts/1306-brown-leather-belt


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

black belt.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm quite happy with these casual belts from Narragansett Leathers.
https://www.narragansettleathers.com/beltwide.html


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The tan calf, AE Yukon belt I'm presently wearing goes rather nicely with the Levi 501 Originals I pulled on, this AM!


----------



## bmcphx (Dec 15, 2012)

Casual leather belts. I have a black and a brown, and with jeans I prefer a thick cut so about 1.5 inch.


----------



## sartoriallytactical (Dec 9, 2011)

Original Special Operations Equipment Cobra Belt:


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Very Cool!


----------



## yen157 (Feb 16, 2012)

The belt I wear with jeans is the oldest piece in my wardrobe purchased new. I acquired it in high school.

It's a simple burnished brown leather belt 1 1/2" wide and 1/8"think. I'm not sure the maker since any stamping has long since disappeared, but it definitely wasn't anything special. I guess it would be considered a bridle-style belt. It's been through hell and back: scuffed, cracked and stretched from my larger days. Here's the closest thing I can find (though I certainly didn't pay that much for it!):

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/WallaceBarnes/PRDOVR~50492/50492.jsp

I love the damn thing.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

sartoriallytactical said:


> Original Special Operations Equipment Cobra Belt


Don't those kinda scream "concealed carry," though? Maybe not as bad as a photographer's vest or front-worn fanny pack, but close.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I've got a bunch. Here are a couple.

Sid Mashburn oyster shell buckle on a strap from belts.com.










Shot shell belt from Royden.


----------



## sartoriallytactical (Dec 9, 2011)

Topsider said:


> Don't those kinda scream "concealed carry," though? Maybe not as bad as a photographer's vest or front-worn fanny pack, but close.


Almost always when I'm in jeans I'm wearing either an untucked shirt or a hoodie that conceals the belt and anything else. I'm usually very low profile / gray man as far as wardrobe goes. This belt performs its purpose perfectly.


----------



## InsbrokerTX (Jul 25, 2008)

The Beltman Gun belt that matches my shoes or boots.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Just ordered a Schnees ranger belt. It's due to ship in a couple of weeks. Expensive but will likely last me till the grave. Jeans, Khakis, most Mt. Khakis etc.


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/accessories/belts/PRDOVR~77166/77166.jsp

typically with Sperrys or Adidas Orginals


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

When dressing "down" I wear a lot of Carhartt - used to shop at the Ace Hardware store in NC. Their Journeyman belt does what needs doing and looks the part. I wear the brown one.
https://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs...atalogId=10101&storeId=10051&productId=131175


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

a brown or black belt if I'm wearing black loafers.


----------



## stephenkarl (Dec 21, 2011)

Fullum & Holt, I think the Oliver model, in black.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Narragansett leather medium brown bridle with brass oyster buckle.


----------



## fly4food84 (Feb 17, 2013)

Whatever I put my hand on first. Not too picky with jeans.


----------



## GenteelCountryman (Mar 2, 2013)

If I'm wearing old Levi's or Lee's, no belt. If wearing CK dark wash, an Italian leather belt with brass buckle I found in a JAB looking around once.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Never owned or considered having jeans in my wardrobe. They are too common place and overly mass marketed. I know they can be priced at over 200 dollars or more but I never cared. For me Khakis and Corduroys are just fine. Just one mans opinion. (Bills Khakis, Charleston Khakis, Kyber Cloth from Ben Silver in Fall/Winter and Spring/Summer weights, so why the jeans thing?)


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

oxford said:


> Never owned or considered having jeans in my wardrobe. They are too common place and overly mass marketed.


Unlike khakis...? You need to try harder than that.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

When I wear 5-pocket pants (cords and canvas, no jeans in my closet), I go for an Orvis shotshell belt or leather D-ring belt that I made myself our of some old tack from a horse I no longer have.


----------

